# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Mirena en toch zwanger

## jans79

hallo beste mensen,
ook ik ben een tevreden mirenagebruikster,maarrrrrrr nu krijg ik plots geen maandelijkse bloeding meer sinds eind juli.normaal altijd wel, ik weet dat je "menstruatie"(dat is niet een echte maar k noem het maaar zo) veranderd en dat de meesten helemaal niet of weinig ongi blijven.
maar ja, kheb geen zwangerschapskwaaltjes(heb nl al 2 kids dus weet ongeveer wel hoe je je voelt bij een zw.schap)wel beetje gevoelige borsten,maar ja die heb ik sinds ik de mirenaspiraal heb eigenlijk altijd wel.
het enige wat ik dus heb en dat baart me zorgen,is lichte tot middelmatige buikkramp en dat straalt uit naar mijn bovenbenen en onderrug (alsof je lichte weeen hebt)maar das niet zo dak auwauw roep , maar gewoon irritant,ik voel nl de draadjes gewoon op de plek zitten waar ze horen,ben zenuwachtig weet je............zou dat alsnog een teken van zw.schap zijn kunnen (groeiende baarmoeder???)heb al een test gedaan maar waren alle (3!!) erover eens dat er geen hcg  :Confused:  was.maar dat had ik ook toen ik zwanger van mijn 2e kind was.........zijn er vrouwen die dit ook wel is meegemaakt hebben?en als je alsnog zwanger was met mirena is alles goed afgelopen?weet wel dat ik naar de huisarts moet maar wilde (aangezien we nu in t weekend zitten) graag wat vrouwen horen die er ook ervaring mee hebben....want een weekend afwachten duurt lang(haha ben ook zo ongeduldig) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mibo

ik heb de mirena ook en ben er erg blij mee, maar ik zit ook met een dilemma; ben bijna nooit meer ongesteld en maak me nu ook erg veel zorgen omdat mijn verhaal op de jouwe lijkt. dus ga heb ik een afspraak bij de dokter gemaakt, vertrouw het niet meer. ik heb het afgelopen half jaar 3 operaties achter de rug en ben bang dat ik nu zwanger ben................
maar ik wilde ook weten of jij ook alleen maar bruine afschijding heb van plaats de normale ongesteldheid???
ben zelf ook moeder van twee dochters, maar ik voel me niet echt zwanger, maar ik twijfel wel

----------


## jans79

hoi mibo,
ja ik heb dat de eerste 1 a 2 jaar wel gehad, alleen bruinige afscheiding, nu alleen als voorbode als ik ongi moet worden verlies ik eersst een week bruinige prut(lekker praaatje heee) en dan gewoon bloed, maar dat is sinds de mirena inlegkruisjes werk,druppelsgewijs bijna niets maaar wel een dag of 7 a 8 lang.ik heb trouwens een heugelijke mededeling,heb enorm krampen gehad gisteren niet leuk meer, maaar verloor vandaag toch echt weer bloed en ben nu weer ongi pfieuwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!heb wel de zenuwen gehad joh,hou je me op de hoogte jij zwanger bent ????????vindt het wel prettig om ervaringen te delen.in mijn omgeving heeft niemand een mirena iedereen aann de pil..........succes bij de dok ik hoor het hopelijk nog wel!!groetjes janneke

----------


## mibo

hey janneke,
lekker dat je weer ongi bent geworden, nou maar hopen dat ik het ook word. neemt dan weer een hoop onzekerheid weg!!!!!!! hoop niet dat ik zwanger ben, twee is genoeg, enne heb me buik in januari laten doen...............
donderdag ga ik naar de dokter.
groetjes bonnie

----------


## jans79

haihai bonnie
tis wat he,dat gedoe heel je leven tot aan je overgang haha, en maar zorgen wel of niet zwanger ,tis altijd wat he......mag ik vragen waaraan je geopereerd bent in je buik?ik heb nl. zoveel spookverhalen hier over de mirena gelezend dat ik zoiets had van helluuuppie !!!zelfs van een vrouw die een vruchtzakje /bolletje verloor , mèt mirena.nou ik had het echt niet meer, ja weet je me draadjes zitten altijd goed , maar je wordt zooooo onzeker als je opeens niet ongi wordt weetjewel en ja we hebben echt nog wel een kinderwensje voor over een poos hoor, maar we gaan verhuizen in februari 2007 en de jongste gaat in december naar school en dan als alles op een rijtje is willen we ooit nog op een 3e kindje hopen, maar ja ik heb nl al 2x een "verrassing"op de wereld gezet haha we zouden niet meer zonder onze boys kunnen hoor, maar een geplande zwangerschap lijkt me ook erg mooi, kweet ook wel dat je ze niet voor t pakken hebt die zwangerschappen hoor...maar ben blij dat ik hier gelezen heb dat je na verwijdering van je mirena 2 menstruatie smoet afwachten ivm dunne baarmoederslijmvlies...goed dat we t alvast weten!!!want in de mirena bijsluiter zeggen ze (mijn gyn ook!!!) at je direct weer zwanger kan worden...hoe ervaarde jij het inbrengen?ik vond het supersnel gaan in een minuut of 5 ,6 zat hij erin, even een vaginale echo en ik was klaar voelde geen pijn,wel dat gekrik van die eendebek en gerommel in je buik maar ik ben echt een tevreden gebruikster!!!nou ik kap ermee met mijn gezwets, hee groetjes en ik hou de mail in de gaten donderdag!!!!!!!!!!duimen voor je hoor...............!

----------


## mibo

hey janneke.
ik had in januari een buikcorrektie laten doen omdat ik erg veel ben afgevallen in een korte tijd. maar helaas kreeg ik twee maanden later weer een operatie vanwege galstenen. een week later sprong me navel open, op de dag dat me hechtingen eruit gingen, dus kwam de hele zooi naar buiten en moest ik weer onder het mes. helaas is ook dit niet goed gegaan en moet ik in oktober met de arts praten wanneer me navel opnieuw wordt gedaaan, die ziet er nu uit als zo'n bilspleet!!!!!! en doet erg zeer, de arts wilde me met alle liefde meteen helpen, maar dat was niet zo verstandig omdat ik in 3 maanden tijd al 3 operaties achter de rug had en de litteken van me navel heeft zo'n 6 maanden de tijd nodig om tot "rust" te komen. en nu maar hopen dat het wel goed gaat want zo'n buikcorrektie is best wel prijzig. maar ik weet dat de pil niet betrouwbaar is als je onder het mes gaat, maar of de mirena betrouwbaar is?????????
trouwens de inbreng viel reuze mee, maar dat gekl**i met die eendebek is niet mijn favo.......... van wie wel!!!!
wij hebben twee meiden een van bijna 7 (morgen) en een van 4½. ze gaan allebij naar school en de arts raad mij ook af om noor meer kinderen te krijgen vanwege mijn bekken helaas. vandaar dat ik de mirena heb dat was betrouwbaar zeggen ze................maar we zien wel.ik denk vaker dat ik zwanger ben, vrouwenkwaaltje zullen we maar zeggen!!
groetjes bonnie

----------


## mibo

hey janneke,
nou, vandaag ben ik bij de dokter geweest hij heeft me doorverwezen naar de gyn. dus ik bellen voor een afspraak..........mag ik 19 oktober pas.......lekker hoor!!!!!!! nog langer in onzekerheid, heb er echjt de balen van!
groetjes bon :Mad:

----------


## jans79

neeeeeeee dat mèèn je toch niet..heeft de ha geen testje gedaan joh?anders test je zelf toch alvast voor je naar de gyn. gaat, niet dat dat altijd 100%is jeetje ik ben wel blij dat je t laat weten, was erg benieuwd hoe het afliep.ik duim voor je en sterkte hee en voel je je nog niet zwangerder als voorheen (hihi) als ik er aan denk krijg ik altijd het idee van zere borsten en vreetbuien en nu weet ik oh nee toch niet zwanger en bij toverslag weer weg errrrg heeee, maar goed ik denk dat het komt omdat we oooit toch in t nieuwe huis (meer ruimte etc) een n kleintje erbij willen..............maar nu even niet........

----------


## mibo

ja heb gister een testje gedaan.................zekers nadat me zus zei dat ze dacht dat ik zwanger was...............maar ben het dus niet!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  
maar wat is er dan :Confused:  
we zien wel als we bij de gyn zijn!!!!!!!!!!
groetjes bon

----------


## mariel_72

hallo iedereen..
Ik heb al jullie berichtjes gelezen hier.. Ik schrijf normaal nooit in een forum, maar ik wil even reageren op dit onderwerp. Vorig jaar heb ik ook een spiraaltje gehad. Ook de mirena. Maar heb het 4 maandjes gehad, toen ik hem eruit liet halen, omdat ik hem niet zo vertrouwde, vanwege de verhalen van anderen. Dat ie niet betrouwbaar was, en dat er heel veel nadelen aanzaten. Ik heb hem er toch uitlaten halen, maar in die zelfde week kwam er een flinke klont uitzetten. Ik schrok me te pletter!!!! Gelijk mee naar de huisarts gegaan en laten zien. Hij zei dat het hoogstwaarschijnlijk een vruchtje was die afgekomen was. (na het eruit halen van het spiraaltje). Wat bleek na het onderzoek in het Lab. Idd, het was een miskraam!!! Nu zijn we een jaar verder. En mischien vinden jullie me wel een lomperd. Ik neem hem toch weer. Omdat ik de pil spuugzat ben. Ik denk dat ik voor dat ik het spiraalje er toen in heb laten doen, al zwanger was! En dat het daardoor afgekomen was. Ik ga er weer voor. En ik hoop dat ik er lang plezier van zal hebben. As maandag ga ik hem laten plaatsen. Wens me succes..;-) Stik nou alweer van de zenuwen.. 

groetjes Marielle..

----------


## pilvraagjes

Tsjah.... een vriendin van me is verwekt terwijl haar moeder een spiraal had... Vink toch wel goed bewijs dat het niet betrouwbaar is.... Of je al zwanger was toen je het spiraal liet plaatsen.... Dat was dan 4 maanden daarvoor geweest, ik denk dat het dan wel eerder eruit was gekomen als ik eerlijk ben. Het is natuurlijk niet zo dat een 'afgestoten' vrucht nog maanden in je baarmoeder blijft zweven....

Maargoed, succes voor maandag in ieder geval, verzeker je ervan dat je niet zwanger bent als hij erin gaat, en hou het goed in de gaten. Bij de een werkt het beter dan bij de ander...

----------


## mibo

:Wink:  hey marielle,
heel veel succes maandag, ik zal voor je duimen!!!!!!!
groetjes bon

----------


## mariel_72

dank je! ik hoop dat de huisarts het morgen wil doen, want heb de afgelopen vrijdag mijn laatste menstruatiedag gehad.. en ik hoorde dat je de laatste dag het mag laten plaatsen..
We zullen zien wat ie zegt. Anders maar volgende maand. 
Ik weet dus niet of hij werkt bij mij, want mijn man hebt een vermoeden dat ik al zwanger was voor het laten plaatsen.. maar ik zei dat ik dan wel een buikje zou hebben natuurlijk.. was ik al iets van 3 maanden zwanger.

Nouja, ik ieder geval, ik zal morgen ff schrijven hoe het gegaan is... 

groetjes!!! Marielle.
 :Wink:

----------


## mibo

ik denk wel dat hij het gaat plaatsen, bij mij was me laatste dag op zaterdag en maandag erop ging ie erin......... duim voor je!!!!!!
groetjes bon

----------


## mariel_72

Hoelang heb jij je spiraaltje Bonnie? Zal ook niet al te lang zijn denk ik? 
Ik ben 34 en ik ben de pil beu.. altijd maar die pil slikken savonds..en daarbij vergat ik m maar vaak genoeg. Dus iedere maand was het wel afwachten...en een vermogen aan zwangerschapstestjes natuurlijk!! 
Ik heb 2 dochters. De oudste is 8 en de jongste is 6 jaar. Dus ik ben uit de kleintjes. Maar als ik maar een baby moet vasthouden, dan ben ik weer zooooo verliefd!! Als het aan mij ligt zou ik nog wel een kleintje willen hoor. Maar mijn man vind het goed zo. 
Als ik aan mijn dochtertjes moet vragen of ze nog een broertje of zusje willen, dan krijg ik een dikke nee...hahahha
Maar ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat ik heel moeilijk weer zwanger kan raken. Heb een half jaartje geen pil geslikt, en toch niet zwanger geraakt. Heel vreemd vind ik dat. De eerste zwangerschap was afgebroken door een miskraam, en toen kwam mijn dochter, daarna weer een miskraam, toen mijn jongste, en daarna weer een miskraam, (met het spiraaltje dus) 
Maargoed, ik heb het een plekkie gegeven dat er geen kleintje meer komt. 

Zo, nu heb ik me een beetje voorgesteld , hehehe.. groetjes en tot schrijfs! (morgen) doegie.xxx 
Marielle.

----------


## mibo

hey mariele,
nou ik heb de mirena ongeveer 3 jaar, vanwege dat ik niet goed op de pil reageerde, kreeg hoofdpijn aanvallen pijn in me buik en een hoop tussentijdse bloedingen. en noem maar op..hoop ellende dus. en natuurlijk een paar keer vergeten..
ik ben 30 en heb twee dochters van 4 en 7 jaar en natuurlijk ben ik ook steeds verliefd op al die kleintje maar helaas mag ik geen kinderen meer vanwege me bekken en mijn heup........ dus houden we het bij twee kids.
volgende week moet ik naar de gyn omdat ik veel pijn heb na het vrijen, en omdat ik alleen maar bruine afscheiding heb vanplaats de gewone ongesteldheid..........terwijl ik al die tijd geen last had. ik dacht ook dat ik zwanger was dus had ik maar een test gedaan........gelukkig negatief!!!
trouwnens ben je al bij de dokter geweest???enne hoe ging het?????
ciao!!!!xxxbon

----------


## jans79

heee bon
lang niet gesproken, jaja de 19e okt duurt lang he, zat te neuzen of ik je nog ergens kon vinden maar kzie je alweer hier
nou, marielle, hoe ging het bij de gyn vandaag??????
groetjes janneke

----------


## mibo

hey janneke!
ja zekers een tijd niet gesproken....
hoe gaat ie???????
ja de 19de duurt erg lang...............
ciao xxxbon

----------


## mariel_72

hoi hoi!

Nou, ben geweest vanmiddag en het deed ongelofelijk pijn!! Ik heb een kwartier moeten blijven liggen omdat ik bijna van mijn susser zou gaan. Toen ik naar huis reed, zag ik zwarte sterretjes en het gevoel dat ik moest overgeven. Dat is dus ook gebeurd toen ik thuis kwam. Ben op de bank gaan liggen, en het zakte al wat. Zit al een paar uur met een kersenpittenzak op mijn buik, omdat ik nog steeds buikpijn heb. Ik hoop dat ik daar morgen geen last meer van heb, want sjonge, wat doet dat pijn!
Vanavond weer maar paracetamol en dan hoop ik de nacht goed door te komen.
Ik ben blij dat ik er vanaf ben, en hoop dat ie 5 jaar zijn werk doet. 
Morgen ff bellen naar het ziekenhuis om een afspraak te maken voor een echo. 
Ohja.. ik heb het de huisarts laten doen.. ik heb het niet zo op ziekenhuizen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

tot schrijfs!! laat morgen wel ff weten hoe het gaat  :Wink:  kussie van Marielle....doegggg

----------


## mibo

jeeeeeeeeee wat kl**te dat je zo'n pijn had.
maarre waarom laat je een echo maken??
groetjes bon

----------


## mariel_72

hoi hoi !

de huisarts vertrouw het niet helemaal omdat ik in 2002 ook een spiraaltje heb gehad, en daardoor een miskraam heb gekregen. Dus hij wilt voor de zekerheid weten of hij goed zit. Bij die andere zat ie ook goed met de echo trouwens  :Confused:  
Ik moet zeggen dat ik vannacht geen last meer had van buikpijn. Nu voel ik me ook prima eigelijk. Had wel last van steken in mijn borsten... ik weet nie of het daardoor komt.. maarja, een vrouw zit gek in elkaar..hehehe

groetjes Marielle.

ps: ik moet 21 november naar de gyn. voor een echo te laten maken..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mibo

hey!
nou beter dat je zo goed gecontroleerd wordt!!
enne fijn om te horen dat het weer goed met je gaat!!!
enne helaas heb je ook weer gelijk dat een vrouwenlichaam raar inelkaar zit..............................
kuzzzzzzzbo

----------


## mibo

:Big Grin:  hey daar ben ik weer!
ben vandaag naar de gyn geweest, en heb zekers goed nieuws...........ben niet zwanger en de mirena zit goed!!!!!!! dus de vlag hangt uit wel moest ik een uitstrijkje laten maken en de uitslag krijg ik over 3 weken!
maar dat zal wel goed zitten. misschien komt de pijn van spanning????????
en die rare afscheiding is normaal zei de gyn!
groetjes bon

----------


## auryn

Ik vroeg me af of er ook iemand is die ondanks het mirena spiraaltje zwanger is geworden en ook een gezond kindje heeft gekregen na verwijdering van het spiraaltje? Ik lees namelijk alleen over mensen die of het spiraaltje zijn verloren of na verwijdering een miskraam hebben gehad.

----------


## Petra717

zie mirenaspiraal.....

----------


## Linta85

2 1/2 jaar geleden had ik een koperspiraal laten zetten, ivm dat mijn vader trombose heeft en het evt. erfelijk kan zijn.
Nu ben ik vorige jaar mei erachter gekomen dat ik toch zwanger was geworden. Alles ging verder goed, niks geen misselijkheid enzo. Wel 1 groot probleem, ze konden de spiraal niet meer vinden. Als hij er niet uitgehaald kon worden dan had ik grote kans op evt. miskraam. Nu hoorde ik van me ma dat haar collega bij de 1e ook een spiraal had en dat die kerngezond ter wereld kwam.
Uiteindelijk na 16 weken toch nog een miskraam/vroeggeboorte gekregen. Komt niet vaak voor dat het rond deze tijd is. De placenta/moederkoek is operatief verwijderd moeten worden. Daar zat de verloren spiraal in.
Al met al geen leuk verhaal.
Nu heb ik afgelopen december een mirena laten zetten. Die was wat betrouwbaarder zeiden ze. Eind januari in het ziekenhuis terecht gekomen met een baarmoeder ontsteking. Mirena weer verwijderd.
Heb nu maar besloten om geen spiraal meer te nemen. ik heb er geen goede ervaringen verder mee gekregen. Ze werken voor de rest wel goed maar na dit alles hoeft het voor mij niet meer. Ik neem nu de implanon (onderhuids staafje)
Groetjes Linda

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hoezo werken ze voor de rest wel goed dan? Je bent er toch zwanger mee geworden? Dan werkt het toch niet goed? Er staat hier ook ergens een topic over de implanton geloof ik, die schijnt ook niet echt betrouwbaar te zijn, dus als je het voor de anticonceptie wilt, zou ik je zeker aanraden om ook nog een condoom te gebruiken!

Wel vervelend dat het met het spiraal zo helemaal verkeerd is gegaan bij je....

----------


## Linta85

Ik bedoel daarmee dat ik er verder geen last van heb gehad en gewoon de pech heb gehad dat ik bij die 2 op de 100 vrouwen hoor. Voor mij zou de spiraal beter zijn ivm zo min mogelijk hormonen, maar wil dat niet meer.
Condooms zijn ook niet zo betrouwbaar. Ik heb al 2 gescheurde gehad en ben er sinds gister achter dat ik zwanger ben, ondanks dat ik een MAP heb geslikt.

----------


## pilvraagjes

pfff, gefeliciteerd?? Of niet? duidelijk niet gepland in ieder geval, maar ga je het wel houden? (hoe oud ben je trouwens?)

----------


## Linta85

nee niet gepland maar wel welkom. dinsdag naar de gyne en dan zien we wel verder.
Ik ben 21, word eind april 22.

----------


## Gatav69

Ik heb me na de Mirena laten steriliseren. Nu word ik soms niet ongi. Het bleef altijd dat je angst krijgt voor zwangerschap. Zijn er mensen die na de sterilisatie zwanger zijn geworden. Ik ben nu 40 en heb al 2 meisjes. Ik hoor het graag.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Gatav69,

Ik ken idd iemand die zich na de geboorte van haar 2 zoons heeft laten steriliseren, maar ondanks dat een derde zoon gekregen heeft. Bij haar was er een soort zijvertakking gaan groeien en die had zich weer verbonden met die plek die eigenlijk 'doorgeknipt' was. (ik kom ff niet meer op de naam sorry) Op die manier is ze dus zwanger geworden van haar 3e kind. Overigens hebben ze later die 'zijvertakking' ook weggehaald, en is het verder goed gegaan.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

